# Helper Certification



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been searching the USCA site, and cannot find an answer to my question. I know helpers get certified in Helper Seminars. But can judges certify helpers as well? TIA


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am pretty sure you have to be classified (not certified) at an official helper seminar and classification by a teaching helper. Judges do rate you once you are classified and working trials and that can help in the level of classification. Some judges are also teaching helpers.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I am pretty sure you have to be classified (not certified) at an official helper seminar and classification by a teaching helper. Judges do rate you once you are classified and working trials and that can help in the level of classification. Some judges are also teaching helpers.


What she said.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

